

Looking for people to help us design and build an Earth Rover - petenwood
http://www.designspark.com/blog/paul-clarke-needs-you-help-me-with-my-massive-earth-rover-project

======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: wild idea with no real notion of how to proceed. Wants everybody else
to do it.

~~~
cedricd
If you want to be uncharitable that could apply to 90% of startups that we
talk about here. No reason to be dismissive.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
The article sounds naieve, unfocussed and lazy. I meant to be dismissive,
that's a great word for it. No, not uncharitable, just practical.

